# Dangerous shop mistakes to avoid (The Wood Whisperer).



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dangerous shop mistakes to avoid (The Wood Whisperer).

I don't know if this has been posted here or not. But it is definitely worth watching.

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/episode-52-my-mistake/


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll fess up to the router table one. Took a piece of 1/2" thick, 2" wide and 12" long alder and sent that thing right out my garage door right into the headlight on my truck. Fortunately it had lost enough momentum that it only cracked the light and didn't shatter it. :blink:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I did the jointer goof up. Almost exactly as he explained it. Didn't know anything about a jointer at the time. Decided to learn the correct use in a hurry after that.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Big Heinrich,"quick vise" on DP.....get an 8"er.You'll be spoiled at how fast,safely they work.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*learn the "physics" as he said*

Some where in the video, he came to the conclusion that the physics of the machine, cutter rotation, push feed direction and the the other forces that act on the workpiece need to be fully understood *before* performing the operation.
He also decided it was better to sit down and read the owner's manuals* after* having a few mishaps.
I"m amazed that he then goes on to become an Internet success on the operation of woodworking machines and making of wood projects. He sure enough made NUBIE mistakes on every type of machine in the shop! :blink: bill


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

That video is another reason that all schools should bring back Industrial Arts, teach these kids some skills they can use to get a job. Instead of promoting sports.
A lot of the jocks I graduated with, were dumber than a box of hammers. Always had somebody else work on their cars, bikes, etc.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Some where in the video, he came to the conclusion that the physics of the machine, cutter rotation, push feed direction and the the other forces that act on the workpiece need to be fully understood *before* performing the operation.
> He also decided it was better to sit down and read the owner's manuals* after* having a few mishaps.
> I"m amazed that he then goes on to become an Internet success on the operation of woodworking machines and making of wood projects. He sure enough made NUBIE mistakes on every type of machine in the shop! :blink: bill


He had no formal guidance and I am willing to bet this stuff happened a long time ago. He said these things happened within the 1st year of him woodworking. 

Good video though, nice reminder. BW, thanks for the tip on that vice. I will take a look. Mine is a real PITA to use.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I appreciate how he tells of his own mistakes. Safety advice is sometimes more credible when coming from the mouth of experience. He learned from his mistakes and, hopefully, others will too.


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

Interesting watch. Thanks.


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

Was cutting 3/4"x3/4"x21" oak trim pieces. As I lifted the last one off the table saw and brought it back, I let the far end drop into the blade. Smacked me in the gut so hard, it took me several seconds to look as I was afraid it penetrated. I finally moved my hand and didn't see blood so I lifted my shirt to see a long red welt going across my stomach diagonally. Next day it was a long nasty bruise. Probably the worst thing that's happened to me so I consider myself lucky.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I was ripping some oak into 1" by 5' strips, the push stick that I was using was wore out and I knew it, as I pushed it through, the blade cut off what left of the heel and it launched the piece of oak straight through my shirt taking a piece of skin with it.

The fun did not stop there, the piece of oak went flying by my wife's car missing it by less than 6", out the open garage door, across the alley, missing my neighbors pickup by very little and ended up impailing itself on his chain link fence. 

After going in the house and having my wife inspect the hole in my side, we both went and retrieved the piece of wood. As we walked across the alley, I kept thinking of all the people that walk down that alley, how would I explain to the parents of a 10 year old that I injured their kid because I was too lazy to walk 2 feet and grab a different push stick...Not cool

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Was it on that new 5HP saw?*

Was the guard and splitter on and in the way? How wide was the push stick that a saw kerf removed the heel? 
Unless it was so chewed up it wasn't really useful for the last cut. Were you standing directly behind or off to the side were only "grazed" rather than "gut shot"?
The fence may be a touch canted toward the blade at the outboard end although those throw backs are common with narrow strips like you were making. I usually stand to the left of the launch direction in that case. 
You might want to move the kids skate board "half pipe" in the launch path to keep those pieces airborne for a greater amount of time, while simultaneously yelling "Fore" or "Incoming" maybe "Outgoing" or "duck" "Fire in the Hole" .... what ever comes to mind. Usually they take off the drivers side mirror.... and have to be pulled from the drywall or the sheet metal garage door. :blink: bill


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

No guard no splitter...at that time...AT THAT TIME...I didnt think that I needed it.

I knew that the heel was pretty much gone of the push stick, again, not proud of it but it did happen, and yes, the kerf of the blade did finish it off. I was standing to the left of the cut, just not enough for it to miss.

It was just a graze but it did rip some skin with it and leave one hell of a bruise for a while.

You could be right about the fence pinching it, I was pretty new to this at the time, now nothing is cut without double checking everything.

I wonder how high a guy could get a chunk of wood...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

goXtreme said:


> I wonder how high a guy could get a chunk of wood...


Depends on how much smoke he has left. :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Back when...*



goXtreme said:


> No guard no splitter...at that time...AT THAT TIME...I didnt think that I needed it.
> 
> ...


I took delivery of a 12" 5 HP Powermatic Model 68" table saw.
I had used a tablesaw for years....12" Craftsman, motorized rated 4HP, (not really) but still had many hours of experience, so I decided I'd rip a piece of knotty pine scrap from a crate. No splitter, no guard, just set the fence and "let 'er rip...." Well, I got about 10" into it and the darn thing just exploded and vaporized before my eyes, no safety glasses either. From that day on I've had the greatest respect for that saw. Like I said earlier, 3 Hp will hurt you but a 5 HP may leave a serious mark, maybe not only on your memory. The splitter stays on. Near as I can figure the board had a twist to it and kicked back because it rocked on the table. I'll give you this important advice:
NEVER saw a board that does not have a flat surface on the table and a straight edge against the fence.... You will pay a price for laziness or haste. A jointer is as important for preparing the work as the table saw is for sawing it. :yes: bill


----------



## Lancer33 (Dec 9, 2011)

> You might want to move the kids skate board "half pipe" in the launch path to keep those piece airborne for a greater amount of time, while simultaneously yelling "Fore" or "Incoming" maybe "Outgoing" or "duck" "Fire in the Hole" .... what ever comes to mind. Usually they take off the drivers side mirror.... and have to be pulled from the drywall or the sheet metal door. :blink: bill


Just spit coffee all over my keyboard.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I wish that I had room for a half pipe, I had one in my back yard when I was a kid, it took up a bunch of room

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Depends on how much smoke he has left. :laughing:


Now that there is really funny. :yes: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

